# Question about Collar Factory.



## DavisonInc (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok everyone. I've got a problem, I seriously doubt my parents would look kindly on me having a collar, so while deciding I simply won't wear it around them, I still have the problem of... delivery.

And since the website itself refused to tell me, I thought I should ask the next best thing. You all. If anyone has bought things from them before, do you know what kind of packaging it arrived in? I might be able to pull it off as a free linux CD.

Thanks. :3


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't ordered from them, but I feel comfortable saying the box doesn't read "BIG OL' FURFAG COLLARS INSIDE!!!!!"


----------



## DavisonInc (Jul 29, 2009)

Heh. Reassuring. 

Just don't want it arriving in a massive box like some other tiny things I've ordered have.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's always a little annoying. (Though I do love boxes so it's like a double-present for me anyways). 

I'd just like make a list of things it could be. Small = linux cd, big = idk my bff jill?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 29, 2009)

Shoot them a email. I heard they do great work, but I make costume collars for myself and others mainly. It's one of the few things I've been good at art wise.


----------



## DavisonInc (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, boxes are quite fun to play with. Especially when they're packed with jokes about free monkey breath (thinkgeek).

Okey, well I guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

Weirdest double post ever. 9_6

I haven't ordered anything from thinkgeek yet, but oooooh do I want to.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 29, 2009)

you could ask them to have it delivered to a UPS/FedEx location or the post office (which ever one they use) and you pick it up there


----------



## DavisonInc (Jul 29, 2009)

*Facepalm*

I should have thought of that.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 29, 2009)

you could ask in their forums. ive posted there about diferent gemstoes and what the diference in linings are


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 29, 2009)

DavisonInc said:


> Ok everyone. I've got a problem, I seriously doubt my parents would look kindly on me having a collar, so while deciding I simply won't wear it around them, I still have the problem of... delivery.
> 
> And since the website itself refused to tell me, I thought I should ask the next best thing. You all. If anyone has bought things from them before, do you know what kind of packaging it arrived in? I might be able to pull it off as a free linux CD.
> 
> Thanks. :3


The package says collarfactory.com in the return address spot. The font is not big so it may be overlooked, but if someone is looking to see what it is, they will most likely read it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 29, 2009)

I ordered my collar from them, and the packaging is just a normal, brown box. Of course, the return address label clearly says "collarfactory.com" as the company name, so.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 29, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I ordered my collar from them, and the packaging is just a normal, brown box. Of course, the return address label clearly says "collarfactory.com" as the company name, so.



Mine came the same.  Small-ish brown box, no blatent labels, just collarfactory.com on the return label.

Ever considered seeing if a friend will let you have it posted to their house instead (or just someone who is ok with the idea of you getting a collar)?  That might be an option as well.


----------



## DavisonInc (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and information everyone.
I simply asked that they put a big ol' "UBUNTU LINUX" on the front. Told my mother I was ordering a new free CD.

I do this periodically each release, so she'll probably just put it aside. And if that fails then I'll grab it and run like hell.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

DavisonInc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and information everyone.
> I simply asked that they put a big ol' "UBUNTU LINUX" on the front. Told my mother I was ordering a new free CD.
> 
> I do this periodically each release, so she'll probably just put it aside. And if that fails then I'll grab it and run like hell.



Lol, that works. I get stuff in the mail all the time, and my mom doesn't bother anymore. She just figures it's more game stuff (i collect old school games and systems).

Hopefully that works out for ya, and your mom doesn't destroy your collar. My old one that I made...I'm pretty convinced my mom threw it away and didn't tell me. But yes, good luck. And it's totally worth it- i LOVE my collarfactory collar. Electric blue leather with lime green fur lining and stitching *thumbs up*


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 30, 2009)

i think my "owner" will buy my collar, its simple... elec blu lambkin inner lining, blue fur outer lining, locking buckle, this cool looking ring thingy, and those pale green stone things.

whenever i get my collar, id like ot have a matching cuf for my ankle... that way since it would be wierd wearing a collar in public, or i would have to take it off for whatever job id get, i can wear the cuff as the sign instead


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 30, 2009)

I just went to collarfactory to check it out, ya know? and they have some pretty fuckin' badass designs. I was thinkin'
-Single strap
-Snaps
-1" wide
-14" long
-black leather
-red lamb skin (liner)
-red stitching
-dome studs
-black loop & dee
 and here's the badass part I don't have to give two shits about mom seeing it 'cuz I'm the recognized metal-head of the house. Life is sweet... X3

Sure kicks the shit out of the dog collar I bought at Target.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I just went to collarfactory to check it out, ya know? and they have some pretty fuckin' badass designs. I was thinkin'
> -Single strap
> -Snaps
> -1" wide
> ...



HAWT. And yes, lucky you. Man, I love that place.  I got a friend some wristcuffs from there as well.......soooooo sexay.

And SailorYue's sounds nice as well =3


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah, those collars there are great. you cnt buy a fur lined (inner or outer) collar at any local retailers.


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 30, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> yeah, those collars there are great. you cnt buy a fur lined (inner or outer) collar at any local retailers.


Unless you have an adult store near you. :> But then everything is either pink or black. x3


----------



## DavisonInc (Jul 30, 2009)

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4273/collar2.png
 Preview of mine. But after viewing the collar thread and seeing how awesome some of your designs are, I'm beginning to wish I'd gone with something more related and less dark. But oh well, maybe when Ubuntu 10 comes out.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 30, 2009)

DavisonInc said:


> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4273/collar2.png
> Preview of mine. But after viewing the collar thread and seeing how awesome some of your designs are, I'm beginning to wish I'd gone with something more related and less dark. But oh well, maybe when Ubuntu 10 comes out.


Nice.


----------



## DavisonInc (Jul 30, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> Nice.



Thanks. Though I think yours is better.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 30, 2009)

DavisonInc said:


> Thanks. Though I think yours is better.


Thanks. Mine works for me. 
What is yours lined with? I have the lambskin, in bright pink.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 30, 2009)

How much are they? I just want to know. I might go out and buy one.


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 31, 2009)

it depends on how much you put on it... they can range from 30-50


----------



## pixthor (Jul 31, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> it depends on how much you put on it... they can range from 30-50


Oh, ok.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not really into the whole dog-collar thing, but if I get my fursuit made the way I want to; see the 'sleek fursuit' thread in this subforum for details; then I think it would be fun to wear the collar with it. The dog-collar thing would look good on a Vixen, wouldn't it?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 31, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> I'm not really into the whole dog-collar thing, but if I get my fursuit made the way I want to; see the 'sleek fursuit' thread in this subforum for details; then I think it would be fun to wear the collar with it. The dog-collar thing would look good on a Vixen, wouldn't it?


It looks good on foxes. So why won't it look good on a vixen?


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

pixthor said:


> It looks good on foxes. So why won't it look good on a vixen?



Good point. Yeah. Just trying to drop hits on what my fursuit would look like. Yay, more plans! Plans are fun!


----------

